# Cfd



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Sun. AM [Apr.4] with Miso. Muddy water. Cold wind. No runs. No hits. No carp. Alas!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's some tough fishing Bill. I hope East Harbor is primed in a couple weeks. I look to set the target weight again  ....This time I'll be upping the ante, probably a thirty  DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

here we go again. Do you guys plan on hitting it again on sunday?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tim, did you catch any at StoneLick? CATKING.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, just PM'd you about that avatar, it's got to go man. There are plenty of places on the Net for this type of stuff, but this site isn't one of them.

Thanks,


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't a man play Air Guitar with his Fish  

I will admit it is a bit disturbing, what is even more disturbing is I was there when that picture was taken


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah it's already gone but the line in the signature stands. And no I still have not caught anyhting out of stonelick even though fish didn't start surfacing right after you left. I keep meaning to go back but I probably won't have time until after east harbor.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Tim


----------

